# Bioling crushed corel and ocean rock



## se4me (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi guys,
Is it OK to boil crushed coral and ocean rock? I'm not sure if it removes any substance within the rock as it helps with the PH on my Malawi tank.
I have quite a bit of algae on the rocks I have tried various ways to remove it with no luck, I have tried 30 Min's in a bleach mix plus through the dish washer but no luck completely removing it.
Will this rock still be OK of the aquarium after a good rinse as I'm a bit worried about any chemicals from the dish washer.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hopefully you left out the soap and rinse agent when you used the dishwasher? But if you ran it on "sanitize" then I don't think boiling will add much value.

My algae had to be removed with a wire brush and a lot of scrubbing. Dishwasher didn't touch it.


----------



## se4me (Dec 10, 2009)

The soap and rinsing agent was left in ! I have since rinsed them in warm water and leaving them in soak over night in a aquasafe solution.
Do you think these rock will be OK I don't want to risk killing the fish.
Thanks again


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Since they are so porous, I would probably put them in a 5G bucket with filter, heater and a test fish for a week first.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd agree. Maybe even run them through the dishwashwer a couple more times without the soap and rinse agent first. I'd be very leery of them now though.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

For cleaning algae off of plants and rocks (as well as soaking biomedia for cleaning) see if you can find APPlus Plastic Plant cleaner. It can be kinda hard to find these days but I've had good luck using it to clean decorations, plastic plants, and rocks. I can generally scrub the algae off with a toothbrush after a 24 hour soak in the stuff.

I've used the same stuff to clean old gunked up biomax as well. Returned it to "like new" condition. Rinsed the media off, soaked it in this stuff for a day, then rinsed it very well, then boiled it.

Because APPlus Plastic Plant Cleaner is no longer carried by Drs F&S or Big Als, I'm considering trying Muratic Acid on the next go round (for rocks and media anyway).


----------



## se4me (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments I have now bought a new batch of ocean rock.

Can crushed coral be boiled or will it loose any minerals? I have been infested with snails and need to get rid of them !


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It can be boiled, but to get rid of snails just soak in bleach or hydrogen peroxide solution.


----------



## se4me (Dec 10, 2009)

Id rather not use bleach or any chemicals to be on the safe side, id be worried I haven't rinsed it enough !


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hydrogen peroxide turns to oxygen and water after a few minutes. And with bleach you can use dechlor. But boiling works too.


----------

